# Some macro shots



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting for my tripod to come in to reduce any tiny bit of shaking.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

is that baby blue bee or is the white off from the pic?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> is that baby blue bee or is the white off from the pic?


all BKK babies


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Love them Frank...


----------

